# "On Demand" Threads Launched



## Xioneer (Feb 16, 2008)

The "On Demand" listings threads have been launched, hosted in the Drunk Duck Comics forums. There is one specifically for writers of all types. So if you want to join a project as a volunteer or offer your skills on a commissions basis, drop by and check out the suggested information fields. To serve those who do not have an account on DD and who prefer not to have one, entries will be harvested from this thread and pasted into the Listings over at Drunk Duck.

http://www.drunkduck.com/community/view_category.php?cid=236&


----------

